# Air University Press



## AWP (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sure I posted this somewhere here, but I cannot find it.

Anyway, a number of books on airpower, most if not all can be downloaded as a PDF. COIN, SOF, CAS, air combat, strategic bombing, theory.... this has a little of everything.

http://www.au.af.mil/au/aul/aupress/Indexes/title_ndx_bks.htm


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Free.


----------



## talonlm (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent resource.  Thanks!


----------

